# Brought Home Our New 2011 - 280Rs Last Weekend



## kanpers (Jul 15, 2009)

Just purchased a 2011 280rs outback interior color - moonlight, beautiful interior. we have a 2007 23krs up for sale that we loved, so if you know anyone looking for one







. wasn't told about a new feature on this model. after we got it home we discovered an extra water line near the sewer lines. It an exterior sewer flush water line that you hook a hose to and open your sewer line and flush it out. How cool!! No more flushing the toliet several times at the sewer dumping area. Everyone loves waitng in line for you to do that. Excitied to start our 2010 camping season.


----------



## outback_cheeseheads (Apr 5, 2010)

Any pictures, we are picking up our new 250rs Friday with the moonlight interior. Only saw it on web sites


----------



## TundraRoo (Mar 9, 2010)

kanpers said:


> Just purchased a 2011 280rs outback interior color - moonlight, beautiful interior. we have a 2007 23krs up for sale that we loved, so if you know anyone looking for one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations... we're right behind you in getting our 2011 280RS Moonlight... In FACT, you may have been the one to beat us to the punch. I called the dealer a couple of weeks ago and was told they had two 280RS's coming in that week; a moonlight and a havana. I wavered a day because my DW wanted to see the colors - well, we decided we liked the moonlight and called the next day and it was sold. So I guess one could say you snooze you lose. Well, good things are worth waiting for and that we are... So perhaps you can send a photo or two and make us jealous.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Congrats!! - Best of luck with your new TT.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Congrats to all of you.

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sweet...congrats on the new Outback!!!


----------



## sdizzyday (Feb 13, 2008)

I picked up our 250RS last month with Moonlight interior and it is a beautiful color combination!


----------



## Jim B (Mar 26, 2010)

Congrats to all.... Happy Camping


----------



## twincam (Jan 11, 2010)

Congratulations on your new Outback!! Happy camping and welcome to the forum!.


----------

